# I am dying in this heat, is it unseasonably hot where you are?



## Aneeda72

I don’t ever remember a summer this hot.  It is not unusual for us to have snow in early June.  Instead we had 100 plus weather, and we have the same now.  Going to the garden center with a mask on in 100 degree weather, I thought I’d die i got so hot.

Some people took their masks off for extended periods of time which I thought was wrong.  Then again I doubt droplets stay in 100 weather long.  What do you think?


----------



## Lewkat

Yes it is.  Same as the year my son was born, 1966.


----------



## MarciKS

Aneeda please don't be offended when I say this but if summer hasn't stopped the virus I doubt the heat in the garden center is going to be an end all for the COVID. 

100°+ is average summer temps for KS. Plus it's so humid you could almost wring out the air.


----------



## Ruthanne

I think I would surely die with 100 degree weather!  I feel for you.  We don't go that high usually but we were in the upper 90s for awhile.  I just stay indoors with the AC on when it gets too hot.  We are in the 70s now Thank God!  I finally got some sleep last night as I have no AC in my bedroom and the heat and humidity here was keeping me tossing and turning all night.


----------



## win231

I was 104 yesterday here & 105 today.  I went for my usual brisk 30-minute walk.  My upstairs living room is 97 & I don't use the air conditioner (except when I have company).  Even my car said 113 after it was parked with the windows closed.
At my previous size, I complained about the heat & didn't want to move (except to the kitchen).
Now, I complain about the cold & look forward to summer.


----------



## jujube

Hotter than the hinges of hell here.....of course, the worst is the humidity.  This is the first time in ten years that we've been here in the summer and I am.not.pleased.   Maybe Isaias will bring us a little relief as he passes by.


----------



## Ellen Marie

It is humid in my part of the world.... Hot is one thing, but add humidity and the sweat just pours off......


----------



## Aneeda72

Sounds like a lot of us are very hot.  Ours is a dry heat.  I can’t be outside for long when it’s 100, I truly can not breathe.  It must have something to due with my hearth failure.  We have window air conditioners but not In the whole house.

@win231 i don’t know how you walk in such hot weather.  It doesn’t seem to bother my husband either.

@MarciKS I thought the heat might evaporate the droplets, guess not.  I think I hate this heat, and I try not to hate anything .


----------



## MarciKS

I try not to hate anything either but I have a list of stuff I hate. Just how it is I guess. The older I get the longer the list.


----------



## Kadee

It’s about 15c ( or 59 F ) here in South Aust  today according to the thermometer in our car 
it’s a nice sunny day , only about half your temperature ,however we get those sort of temps here in summer so let’s hope we don’t get a extreme summer


----------



## Don M.

We've had several days, in the past month, that have broken records going back to the "Dust Bowl" days of the 1930's.  Back then, there was probably little humidity, whereas now we are seeing a lot of humidity, which brings the Heat Index into dangerous levels.  I don't know if it's just me, but it seems that the weather is getting more extreme every year....weeks of extreme heat in the Summer, and weeks of bitter cold in January and February.  I'm becoming a believer in Climate Change.


----------



## asp3

I'm sorry to hear you've having such a hot summer and hope you get a break from the heat soon.  After a rather warm May and June July turned out to be a very mild one.  We hit 100+ several times in May and June and hit the 90's a lot as well.  We've only had about four or five days in the low 90's in July and it's almost always dropped to the 61 or below at night.


----------



## Judycat

Our temps in South Central PA have been stuck in the low to high 80s, but the high humidity is what makes things very uncomfortable.


----------



## Aneeda72

Don M. said:


> We've had several days, in the past month, that have broken records going back to the "Dust Bowl" days of the 1930's.  Back then, there was probably little humidity, whereas now we are seeing a lot of humidity, which brings the Heat Index into dangerous levels.  I don't know if it's just me, but it seems that the weather is getting more extreme every year....weeks of extreme heat in the Summer, and weeks of bitter cold in January and February.  I'm becoming a believer in Climate Change.


Me too, we hardly get any rain anymore


----------



## Ronni

We’ve been trending in the high 90’s with suffocating humidity for a month or more, right up until the last few days. The temps dropped to the low-mid 80’s and the humidity also plummeted which make those temperatures feel like a wonderfully pleasant spring day!  
The forecast predicts it will be that way most of next week till Friday when temp and humidity both start to climb again.


----------



## twinkles

last sunday it was over 100 --i go to the drug store to drop off a prescription and my brakes go  out i called my daughter and sil and they come and get me--it was dam hot plus humid


----------



## Aneeda72

twinkles said:


> last sunday it was over 100 --i go to the drug store to drop off a prescription and my brakes go  out i called my daughter and sil and they come and get me--it was dam hot plus humid


Oh, sorry about your brakes, glad you were not hurt.


----------



## Autumn

It's been awful here, high 90s and humidity off the charts.  I've been running the AC nonstop.


----------



## macgeek

its been hot here, it's summer time so it's normal. As I get older I don't care for the heat as much.


----------



## fmdog44

Houston is having very mild mornings in the mid 70's and @2:00PM it is 95


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t ever remember a summer this hot.  It is not unusual for us to have snow in early June.  Instead we had 100 plus weather, and we have the same now.  Going to the garden center with a mask on in 100 degree weather, I thought I’d die i got so hot.
> 
> Some people took their masks off for extended periods of time which I thought was wrong.  Then again I doubt droplets stay in 100 weather long.  What do you think?


Extended heat-wave here.

Loathe the summer heat, and unlike when I was a young kid growing up, I can't tolerate the hear like I used to. Zaps me of every ounce of energy and giddy-up-go that I have.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> Extended heat-wave here.
> 
> Loathe the summer heat, and unlike when I was a young kid growing up, I can't tolerate the hear like I used to. Zaps me of every ounce of energy and giddy-up-go that I have.


I hear ya @Aunt Marg It zaps all my energy too and then I feel like a walking zombie..lol


----------



## Lewkat

Sounds like it is bad all over, the heat has reached Europe and they too, are roasting.  We are still in the 90s in the shade and with that tropical storm on its way to FL we are beginning to feel more humidity than usual.  A/C going continuously.  A neighbor's A/C went out and she cannot find anyone to fix it.  I loaned her one of my fans at least.  Bummer.


----------



## Aneeda72

Lewkat said:


> Sounds like it is bad all over, the heat has reached Europe and they too, are roasting.  We are still in the 90s in the shade and with that tropical storm on its way to FL we are beginning to feel more humidity than usual.  A/C going continuously.  A neighbor's A/C went out and she cannot find anyone to fix it.  I loaned her one of my fans at least.  Bummer.


Nice of you to lend her the fan.


----------



## hollydolly

My daughter in Spain is at 113 degrees F ( 45deg C) ... she sent me  a pic this pm...  there are 5 Wildfires in towns and mountains close to her ,  she was so hot today she got into the pool with all of her dogs....and fortunately she has a good AC system, as well as old thick stone walls which keeps it cool inside her Finca

..

here in the south of England we ve had an extremely hot summer for the 3rd year running,  with high humidity.. yesterday was 97 deg f... and as many of you already know we have no AC here..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> My daughter in Spain is at 113 degrees F ( 45dge C) ... she sent me  a pic this pm...  there are 5 Wildfires in towns and mountains close to her ,  she was so hot today she got into the pool with all of her dogs....and fortunately she has a good AC system, as well as old thick stone walls which keeps it cool inside her Finca
> 
> ..View attachment 116271
> 
> here in the south of England we ve had an extremely hot summer for the 3rd year running,  with high humidity.. yesterday was 97 deg f... and as many of you already know we have no AC here..


OMGosh, 113-I hope she hydrates well and stays in the AC as much as possible.  

We have window AC, as I said before, does not keep it really cool, but it helps


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> OMGosh, 113-I hope she hydrates well and stays in the AC as much as possible.
> 
> We have window AC, as I said before, does not keep it really cool, but it helps


yes she's as sensible as she can be given that her job is outside unfortunately .. so it's a concern for me, but she does stay well hydrated, and wears factor 50 all the time now, and  being fair skinned she gets twice yearly skin checks


----------



## Ken N Tx

fmdog44 said:


> Houston is having very mild mornings in the mid 70's and @2:00PM it is 95


...I will withhold my comment until August is over!!


----------



## fmdog44

It was 125 F somewhere in the U.S. west yesterday.


----------



## Lewkat

Here in Jersey, we enjoyed a couple of days of seasonable weather, but 90s are lurking on the horizon once again.  Dog days of August are in full swing.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Days of 110F plus have been the norm for the past few weeks with little relief forecasted for next week. Sure it gets hot here in the summer but never seen it like this before. Hot pressure over the SW part of the US is not budging at all. We did have one storm break through last night causing a lot of havoc but it was a nice change.


----------



## Gardenlover

Hotter the better in my book.


----------



## deesierra

This is just my second summer living in the high desert, after 35 years in high country where summers rarely get over 85 degrees. I don't remember that last summer was as relentlessly hot as this year has been. I am somewhat adjusted to the heat but I don't dare try to do any yard work after 9 a.m. or I risk fainting.


----------



## Aneeda72

deesierra said:


> This is just my second summer living in the high desert, after 35 years in high country where summers rarely get over 85 degrees. I don't remember that last summer was as relentlessly hot as this year has been. I am somewhat adjusted to the heat but I don't dare try to do any yard work after 9 a.m. or I risk fainting.


Same here


----------



## Pappy

It’s our first full summer in Florida and it has been 91-95 everyday for three weeks. Lows in the morning average 75. Almost every afternoon we have downpours and several lightning strikes. Welcome to Florida. A/C runs day and night.


----------



## hollydolly

114 deg F  or 46 deg C where my daughter is in Malaga Spain.... she sent me this an hour ago...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

I feel for all of you going through such extremities.
I can't really say we are going through a long lasting extreme.
In summer we do go through our heat spells, as usual......this summer we have had some heat warnings and humidity warnings.
This past week we've had 3 days of high humidity, which is hard.
I do welcome the heat, mind you it's short lived.....being our winters are tending to get longer.
We are getting longer and colder winters.
Spring is longer in coming, fall is earlier in arriving.
There has been more tornado sightings, and touchdowns......scary.
All in all, many of you are seeing a lot more extremes, than here.

Keeping my fingers crossed.....A/C is still working.....i don't have it going at night.....just the hottest part of the day.

Hope Mother Nature settles down for a lot of you.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> I was 104 yesterday here & 105 today.  I went for my usual brisk 30-minute walk.  My upstairs living room is 97 & I don't use the air conditioner (except when I have company).  Even my car said 113 after it was parked with the windows closed.
> At my previous size, I complained about the heat & didn't want to move (except to the kitchen).
> Now, I complain about the cold & look forward to summer.


Well, I always want to move to the kitchen, it’s where my husband generally is and, since he claims to be hard of hearing, I have to go there so he can here me hell at him.


----------



## Don M.

We had a brief break from the heat/humidity the past few days, but starting today, it is back for at least the next week.  I did a couple of quick outdoor chores this morning, then it looks like the rest of the day will be indoors.  This is the time of year I really start looking forward to October.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Don M. said:


> We had a brief break from the heat/humidity the past few days, but starting today, it is back for at least the next week.  I did a couple of quick outdoor chores this morning, then it looks like the rest of the day will be indoors.  This is the time of year I really start looking forward to October.


Its been better than normal/average for this time of year, down here!!


----------



## Aneeda72

Ken N Tx said:


> Its been better than normal/average for this time of year, down here!!


My daughter said it was a 107 yesterday where she lives in Texas, it as 104 here.  HOT HOT HOT


----------



## Sunny

It's been hot and humid all summer, but it usually is. I think this year was a record breaker, though. Not so much because it gets THAT hot (usually stops somewhere in the low 90's, but because it is so unrelenting, day after day for months.

OTOH, my daughter reports temperatures in the high 60's at her vacation home in the Adirondacks, in upstate NY. So elevation apparently plays a part in this.


----------



## Pinky

oops!


----------



## win231

It was so hot today, several drivers were treated in the E.R. for severe sunburn.....of the middle finger.


----------



## Butterfly

Normally we get summer monsoons, but it's been very dry this year.  We sure need some real rain.


----------



## fmdog44

Cooler weather is headed toward Houston says the weather people. Mornings in the upper 60's-low 70s in the next 10 days.


----------



## Aneeda72

90-100 during the day, down to 54 at night


----------



## asp3

Aneeda72 said:


> 90-100 during the day, down to 54 at night



I can deal with that especially if it gets to 70 or below by 8 PM.  That's what happens here sometimes.  It's the nights that it never gets below 70 that get to me.


----------



## asp3

We've been having unseasonably cool temperatures here lately with overcast in the morning that's stretching into the late morning or early afternoon.  Usually August and the beginning of September are some of our hottest, but over the last two weeks it's been very reasonable temperature wise.  Unfortunately it's been smoky a lot of the time until about last Saturday.  We're still getting smoke from time to time but overall it's not as bad as it was.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Unseasonably hot? No. Just regular hot. Our temps might start moderating as soon as next week, and should be only in the mid-80s. Yay.


----------



## Pecos

It is 92F here today and our humidity is 54% resulting in a heat index of 104F.
Our temp tomorrow is supposed to hit 97F with high humidity again. To make matters worse, our ragweed pollen count is supposed to be "very high."
The odds of me spending much time outside is rather low!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mid 80's after 2 days of rain.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Been about average for upstate NY but the humidity has been awful and these 5 minute rain showers just make it worse.


----------



## Phoenix

It's unseasonably hot.  We are in for a stretch of it, but at least it's not humid.


----------

